
H2O-Pal Helps You Get Your Two Gallons Of Water A Day - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/26/h2o-pal-helps-you-get-your-two-gallons-of-water-a-day/
======
forktheif
When you're thirsty, drink. Otherwise, don't.

